# مفاجاه كبرى الى كل من يحتار فى مشاكل تشغل جهاز التكيف (الكارته)



## عبدالله حلمى (13 يونيو 2008)

_:14::69::80::32:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_
_اليكم اعزائى الكرام احباب منتدى نلتقى المهندسين العرب المليى بالعلم والعلوم_
_واليكم ذلك الموضوع لانى احس انى مينفعش ابخل بعلمى على احد وخاصه احباب منتدنا_

_الكـــــــــــــــــــــــارته:_
_وهى الجزء المهم جدا فى عمليه تشغيل الجهاز من ناحيه الكهرباء _
_مكونات الكارته::63:_
_1_مازر بور_
_2_مجموعات ديودات ومقومات بشكل منظم بطريقه بحيث تحول التيار المتردد الى مستمر_
_3_ترانس فورمر وهو لكى يحول ال220 فولت الى 12 فولت لانه مينفعش الكارته تشتغل _
_بال220 فولت مش كده ولا ايه_
_4_ايضا بعد الترانس يوجد مكثف باور ومجموعه مقومات ومكثفات صغيره _
_معظمها لا يحدث فيها شىء_
_5_يوجد مجموعه ريلاهات لكل اوردر واليكــــــــــــم التوضيح_
_مثلا سرعات المروحه لها ثلاث ريلهات (هاى _ ميديم _ لو)_
_ايضا ريله تلقيت الكباس يكون كبير اما الباقى فيكون صغير_
_6_ريسيفر ولكل كارته لها ريسيفر خاص بها_
_7_ يوجد ايضا فى الكارته قل الترانس زينر وفيوز وهى لانه اذا حدث اى زياده فى الكهرباء يكون اضعف شىء فتفصل الكارته منهم وسهل جدا تغير الفيوز باخر او تشعيرته والزينر ممكن يلغى والكارتع تشتغل عادى جدا_

_كيف توصل الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارته::5:_
_الكارته يجب ان يكون لها ترنس كما زكرت سواء داخلى او خارجى يجب ان يركب الاول _
_وهو يكون داخلى اى على الكارته فى اجهزه الاسبيلت _
_اما الاجهزه الشباك يكون معظمه خارجى ولا خر بسيط داخلى _
_ثانيا تحديد ال(live _nutrel)_
_وهى ال (L_N) وهى تعنى بالبلدى كده ان الكهرباء كلها لها ارضى وحى يعنى طرفين سلك لكى اشغل بهم اى جهاز طرف اسمه (ليف) وطرف اسمه( نيوترال ) واختصارهم موجود على ترامل فى الكارته _
_اسمهم (L)و(N)_
_ثم بعد ذلك توصيله باقى الترامل مثل سرعات المروحه وغالبا_
_يكون السرعات مكتوبه على الموتور وكل سرعه لها لون معين_
_تركيب سلك السوينج وتركيب سلك الفور ويل لوالكارته سخن بارد_
_تعمل الكارته فى الاول وتلاحظ تكته فى الريليهات وهى تلقيط هذه الريلهات اشاره لعملهم_
_ثم بعد حوالى 3 دقائق تعمل الريليه الكبير دليل على عمل الكباس بذلك تكون الكارته شغاله ميه ميه_


_امــــــــــــــــــا بقه لو ده محصلش او ملقتيتش او مش شغاله خالص _
_هذا ما سنعرفه من اعطال الكارته وكيفيه اصلاحه ومعرفه العيب فى _
_الحلقات القادمع ولكم جزيل الشكر_



_ اخوكم /عبدالله حلمى_
_ فنى تكيف بشركه فيوتشر كوول بالاسماعيليه_

_ وانا جاهز لاستفسارتكم_


----------



## مسلم سنى (13 يونيو 2008)

بقول لك ايه ياعبد الله ................هو الشركه بتاعتك دى فتحه فرع فى المنصورة صح ولا دى تشابه اسماء
مشكور على الملومات الجيده دى وننتظر جديدك


----------



## غريش للتبريد (14 يونيو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك بس حل لنامشكلة العطالات والله يا ريت تفعل بسرعه عندي االوحه الالكترونيه لا تعمل ومش عارف اعمل ايههههههه


----------



## الحربي (15 يونيو 2008)

الاخ العزيز عبدالله حلمي وفقه الله 

في الحقيقة هذا الجزئية ( اللوحات اللكترونية ) تعتبر من اهم الجزئيات في مجال التكييف وللاسف لايوجد مرجع في كثير من المواقع تشرح كيفية عمل اللوحة اللكترونية وتحديد اعطالها حيث لاحظة من خلال طبيعة عملي عند وجود عطل فني باللوحة اللكترونية يتم فكها من قبل الفني وعرضها على فني اللكترونيات لاصلاحها وعند سؤالى عن السبب يقال انها ليست من اختصاص مهندسين التكييف لذا اتمنى من جميع زملائنا المهندسين من يملك معلومات عن هذا الجزء ان لايبخل علينا .
ولا يفوتني الشكر الجزيل لاخونا عبدالله وجزه الله خيراً على مقدم من معلومات ونتظر منه الجديد 

تقبلوا تحيات اخوكم الحربي من ارض الحرمين


----------



## السيد صابر (16 يونيو 2008)

*ولكي تعم الافاده*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم عبد الله لقد حمستني وارسلت لي الشعاع السيكوفيزيائي ولك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير
فعلا موضوع الكرتات ده فيه ناس كتير من الفنيين مش ملمين بيه خاصا فنيين اليومين دول ههههه
تعالوا نتكلم عليه بالراحه كده ونفهم نظامه السهل جدا
وكل اللي عنده معلومه او صوره ينشرها وله جزيل الشكر
وزي ما تقدم الاخ عبدله بشرح مكونات الكارته وهما بينحصور في ثلاث اجزاء وهما البوردتين (الرسيفر والكارته)و الريموت وده هوه نظام التحكم في الجهاز
الريموت كونترول والذي يحتوي علي برامج التشغيل وطبعا البرنامج ده بيكون متخزن في الاي سي وطعا بيتكون من عدة بوابات منطقيه زي اند واور في التحكم المنطقيplcوموجوده في الكارته ايسيهات ايضا تعمل مع السابق عن طريق الاشارات
الريسيفر وهو الذي يستقبل الاشارات من الريموت ويعرض معلومات نظام التشغيل
الكارته وهي التي تفضل الاخ عبدلله بشرح مكوناتها
وان شاء الله نحاول نوفر صور رموز كل من نظام التبريد والتسخين والتجفيف والخ حيث كل نظام له رمز وهذه الرموز لا تختلف مع اختلاف النوع

اما عن اعطار الكارتهفان كل كارته تحتوي علي دائره تسمي دائرة اكتشاف العطل ومبينات التشخيص
وعلي سبيل الميثال فان كارته يونيون اير تكون لستة الاعطال لها كالتالي
في الكارتات الديجيتال تكونE1 سنسور الغرفه وهو حساس درجه حراره الغرفه ومركب علي سطح المبخر في مدخل الهواء الراجع

E2 سنسور الملف الداخلي وهو ملاصق لملفات المبخر

E3 سنسور الملف الخارجي وهو ملاصق للملف الخارجي او المكثف
E5 وهي تشير الي نقص شحنة مركب التبريد او نقص الفريون

E4 وهي تشير الي حمل علي الكمبيريسور مما يرفع درجة حرارته


اما الكارتات اللمبات .........وهي الكارتات التي تعرض نظام التشغيل عن طريق اللمبات
وتكون لستة الاعطال في هذا النوع عن طريف فلاشات اللمبات فمثلا
فلاش لمبة البور تشير الي سنسور الغرفه

فلاش لمبة البور + سليب تشير الي سنسور الملف الداخلي


فلاش لمبة الدرين تشير الي سنسور الملف الخارجي

فلاش لمبة البور + الكول تشير الي حمل علي الكمبريسور

فلاش لمبة البور + الكول تشير الي نقص الشحنه


وتختلف لستة الاعطال من نوع لاخر فمثلا كارير غير يونيون اير لكنها بتكون موجوده في الكتالوج

وهناك اعطال شائعه للكرتات وان شاء الله سوف ندخل بها ونشرها بالتفصيل لكن بعد ما نكمل شرح انواع مختلفة من الكارتات في هذا الموضوع الجميل ورجاء نشر صور لكي يتسني لنا شرحها
وهذه الاعطالا ممكن ان تكون في دائرة اكتشاف الاعطال نفسها عندما تعطي الكارته اشارات كاذبه او تهنج

واشكركم علي اهتمامكم واشكر المهندس عبدلله علي فتح هذا الموضوع المهم
في رعاية الله
السيد صابر*


----------



## السيد صابر (19 يونيو 2008)

ايه يا جماعه
مفيش تقدم يعني
مع ان موضوع الكارتات ده شاغل ناس كتير
مطلوب صور لانواع مختلفه من الكارتات
ومتبخلوش علينا


----------



## المهندس امجد (19 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية جميع على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## baqoo (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

ماشاءالله موضوع جميل ومهم للجميع...

احببت ان اشارك ببعض الصور لكرت مكيف Craft وسأكتفي حاليا بالصور بدون شرح وذلك للانشغال...
أرجو المعذرة على ان اوفر شرح وافر عنها بالمشاركة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79622.html

واليكم الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## ahmed mohamed (21 يونيو 2008)

موضوع شيق ولكن ماذا عن ال Chiller Plant Manager وكيفية عمل التناغم مع ال BMS للمبنى.


----------



## سعد كاريير (21 يونيو 2008)

*تشغيل الكارتة*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخوانى الاعزاء ومهندسين منتدى (مهندسين العرب)
بقالى فترة كبيرة لم أجلس على النت لظرف عملى و اليوم جلست اشاهد ما الجديد فى المنتدى الذى أتنفس من خلالة والعزيز على قلوبنا جميعاً وأحب اشكر القائمين على هذا
الكوكبة المتميزة من اخواتنا المهندسين ألاخ م.محمد عبد الفتاح/م.عبد المنعم/م.الكويتى 
جـــــــــــــــزاكم الله فينا خيراً0

واحب اشكر ألاخ/ عبد اللة على هذا الموضوع الشيق والفعال فى اسرة المنتدة
وبأذن الله قريباً أحضر بعض الدوائر و الاعطال وكيفية حلها بأذن الله تعالى


اخوكم فى الله ســـــــــــــــــ كاريير ــــــــــــــعد:56:*


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم.....


----------



## bobstream (22 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم
وزيادتا لما جادت به عقولي مهندسينا أقدم بعض الأعتال الواردة في الكرتات
1- عدم حدوت اي تجاود بين الوحدت التحكم عن بعد والكارت وهدا نتيجت تلف الديود روسيفر الموجودة في وحدت الإستقبال 
2-تلف يكون نتيجت دارة قصيرة وينتج عنه
2-1- تلف في فيزيبل الواقي والموجود في بدايت الفاز و في معضم الأحيان يتلف معه مركب يدعى بالواقي للفاز أو الليف 
2-2تلف في الترنسفو اللدي يحول 220إلى 12 فولط أو محول الكرباء من المتقطع إلى المستمر بون دو ديود 
و شكراا ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء وأرجو من لديه إضاف أ، لا يبخل علينا


----------



## عبدالله حلمى (2 أغسطس 2008)

[COLOR=blue]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
_والله انى فى غايه الاسف على عدم تواجدى ذلك لانى كنت فى سفر تبع الشركه ولسه واصل _
_فارجوا من الجميع ان يقبل اعتذارى _
_ايضا اكن بالشكر والتقدير الشديد لكل من شارك بعلمه معنا وان شاء الله هنكون مهندسين تكيف متكاملين _
_ومش هنودى اى كارته لرجل الكترونيات تانى_[/COLOR] 

_دعونى ابـــــــــــــــدا لكم باول عطل ممكن ان نقابله _
_الا وهو الكارته لاتعمل اطلاقا_
_الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل...._
_اولا نكشف على الفيوز ..............تمام _
_ثانيا نكشف على الترنس فورمر كيفيه الكشف عليه( يكون الافو ميتر على وضع الاوم ثم نضع سلكتان التوصيل على اول رجلين للترنس يجب ان يعطى طرف قرائه مثلا 500او 600 والطرفين الاخرين لازم يعطو تصفير )_
_بذلك يكون الترنس سليم مائه فى المائه ولو غير ذلك غير الترنس على طوول هتلاقى الكارته اشتغلت معاك_
_ثالثا ممكن ان يكون المكثف بتاع البور وهو اكبر مكثف عنك فى الدائره لو لقيته عليه انتفاخ او شىء من هذا القبيل غيره على طول_
_ممكن يكون الزينر لو فعلا الزينلر تالف لا تعمل الكارته والزنر هو شكله بيضاوى وهو قبل الترنس فى الكارته وممكن ان تلغيه وتعمل الكارته بدونه_
_هناك كارتات بها قطعه من الالمنيوم على شكل شرائح ممكن تكون هى السبب_
_هناك ايضا مقومه هذه المقومه هامه جدا وبدونها لاتعمل الكارته _
_وان شاء الله هحاول اجب لكم صور لها لانى مش هقدر اشرحها لكم لانها صغير ه جدا وتحتاج توضيح_
_وقبل كل ذلك تأكد من توصيل الكهرباء جيدا للكارته وذلك بفك تست معك ........_
_اتمنى ان اكون افدتكم _
_والى لقــــــــــــــــــــــاء اخر..._


_والى اخى اول من رد على الشركه بتعتنا ليس لها فرع الى فى شرم الشيخ والاسماعيليه فقط_

_  والسلام عليكمن ورحمه الله وبركاته_


----------



## ezeldin (30 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاكم اللــــــــــــــــه خيرا"*


----------



## ماهر شعراوى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جميلة اوى شكرا ليك


----------



## ماندو عماد (1 أكتوبر 2008)

لا نملك لكم الا الدعاء جزاكم اللة خيرا طالما عشت وعملت بمعلوماتكم وبمن ساعلم انا من مما نفعتونى بة


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى عبد اللة على هذا الموضوع الجميل وارجو منك ان تمدنا ببعض الصور


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا خيراً*​


----------



## غريش للتبريد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

_عيدكم مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير اشكر الاخ الكريم عبدالله حلمي وارجو منك ان تواصل الفحص للقطع اللاكترونيه وكما ان عندي ثلاجه منزليه ويوجد تراكم الثلج علما ان السخان سليم والترمستات سليم والدفروست سليم فكيف يمكن ان افحص الحساس :81::81::81::81::67السنسور) منتضر الاجابه لو تكرمت سريعا وسلام عليكم_​


----------



## belatrachaek (26 أكتوبر 2008)

احبابي الكرام مواصع مهمة الله يسعدكم


----------



## karamhanfy (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اخوانى الكرام*

الموضوع الشيق ده شجعى ان اقدم لكم هذه المشاركة البسيطه
هتكلم معاكم عن 
وظيفة التشخيص الذاتى للاعطال فى موديلات شركة كارير
وظيفة التشخيص الذاتى للاعطال هامة جداا فى تحديد السبب المحتمل للعطل لفحصه واصلاحه
عندما يحدث عطل تتوقف الوحدة عن العمل كما ان اللمبة الخضراء ( unit on ) والموجودة على لوحة اللمبات بالوحدة الداخلية تضىء وتنطفىء على شكل اشارات بين كل اشارة واخرى نصف ثانية وعدد الاشارات يدل على نوع العطل
واخوانى فى الصورة التالية ستوضح الاعطال






ملحوظة 
لوحدث اكثر من عطل فى وقت واحد فان اللمبة الخضراء الخاصة بالتشغيل (unit on) تظهر
اولا اشارات العطل السابق فى التسلسل المذكور فى الجدول
والى المزيد من المعلوما عن هذاا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## الناشط خيرى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعجاب شديد*

*الله أكبر الله أكبر ماشاء الله الحمد لله ثم الشكر للجميع خاصة للدين يعطون ما عندهم من علم ومعرفة للاخرين ..أسئل الله ان يفتح عليهم ابواب رحمته وعلمه أكثر مما اعطاهم ووان يجعل مجهودهم اثقل فى ميزان حسناتهم*


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ /عبدالله حلمي
أنا من الاسماعيلية ممكن لوسمحت أتعرف عليك لأني عاوز استفسر عن بعض المعلومات منك ده لو ينفع يعني وأكون عاجز عن الشكر...


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأخ /عبدالله ممكن أتعرف عليك أنا من الاسماعيليه وأحب أستفسر منك علي بعض أشياء ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الناشط خيرى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ المشكور عبدالله حلمى بارك الله فيك باشا مهندس اسئال عن صحة ما سمعة من فنى الكترونات ان ال ic وكيفية عمله انه يتكون بداخله من مجموعة بكتيريا هى المسئولة عن اعطاء الاوامر المختلفة ودلك فى الكارت الدى يشغل المكيف وادا كان هدا غير صحيحا اطلب من حضرتك ميكانيكية عمل ال ic وكيفية اختباره وبارك الله فيك ولك وعليك وانفعك الله باكثر مما انفعتنا به


----------



## الحربي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ كرم نصار 
بارك الله في جهودك وننتظر منك المزيد
ملاحظه :اضافة بسيطة 
من اكثر الاعطال الشائعة للوحات الالكترونية تاثير الرطوبة على توصيل اطراف الاجزاء في الدائرة مما يؤدي الى عدم اكتمال الدائرة ويلزمك في هذه الحالة التشييك على التوصيلات وذلك من خلال الجهة السفلية للوحة واعادة التوصيل وتثبت الاجزاء ان وجدتة باستخدام لحام القصدير


----------



## الناشط خيرى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*اوساكا عاطل*

بسم الله 
تحية طيبة للجميع ... سألت فيما سبق عن ميكانيكية تكون ال ic وكيفية اختباره ولم اجد رد مش مشكلة والان لدى سؤال أخر عن مشكلة واجهتنى فى مكيف نوع اوساكا يابانى تجميع صينى وهى ان المكيف يشتغل مدة عشرة دقائق ثم تفصل القطعة الخارجية بالكامل وتضل الفان الداخلية شغالة وتضىء لامبة التايمر خمية اضائات ثم تقف ثوانى قليلة ثم خمس ثوانى وهكدا مع انى عملت تنضيف للمكيف وسحب الآمبير مضبوط والتبريد مية ميةوالحساسات كل فى مكانه ولكن فحصة الفولتية فوجدت شدة التيار 245 فولت وهدا الحتمال الدى شككت انه السبب فى هده المشكلة ارجوا الله فيكم الرد


----------



## الكركي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## S A S (5 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور على المعلومات


----------



## محمد عزب م (31 مارس 2009)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
محتاج الي مجموعة دوائر كهربية لاجهزة التكييف افيدونا افادكم اللة


----------



## م/زيكو تك (31 مارس 2009)

شكرالك-- ولكن انت اختفيت من زمان بمعلوماتك الرائعه ومكملتش ---- اتمنا انك ترجع وتكمل الموضوع بالتفصيل 
في رعايه الله


----------



## محمد عزب م (31 مارس 2009)

شكرالحسن تعاونكم جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (31 مارس 2009)

الاخ محمد عزب................على فكره انا طلبت الطلب ده من أكثر من 5شهور ومفيش حد سائل 
ياجماعه حد يسأل فينا


----------



## محمودصابر (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى و نريد صور و رسوم كرتات اكثر....


----------



## نور جابر (1 أبريل 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء / محمد عزب وزيكو و بسيوني و طارح هذا الموضوع وكل الاخوه والاساتذه والمهندسين الكبار الذين تعلمنا من مواضيعهم الرائعه .

انا عندي معلومات وخبرات كثيره في هذا المجال ولكن لم اجد الطريقه التي اضع بها المعلومات والخبرات في مجال كشف واصلاح كارتات التحكم لانواع مختلفه وموديلات مختلفه
وحاولت ان اصور ما لدي من كارتات تحكم بالموبايل ( n73 ) ولم اصل الي نتائج مرضيه وواضحه حتي البيانات المكتوبه لم تظهر بشكل مرضي وطبعا تعلموا ان الشرح وحده لا يكفي في مثل هذه الامور .

وسوف احاول يوم عطلتي ان اشرح علي تصوير فيديو وربنا يسهل ويطلع واضح.

وارجوا ان تفيدوني في طرق ضغط الفيديو و عمل الجداول لسهولة رفعها 

واحاول ترتيب الموضوع بشكل جيد لطرحه بشكل واضح قبل موسم الصيف عشان الوقت بيديق اكثر.

وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه

.


----------



## جاد الكريم (1 أبريل 2009)

مناقشة فعالة ومفيدة بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## محمودصابر (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى على هذا الايضاح


----------



## eng.hamdy (10 أبريل 2009)

*يا سلام عليك يا عبدو يا موللعها*


----------



## سعد كاريير (18 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> شكرالك-- ولكن انت اختفيت من زمان بمعلوماتك الرائعه ومكملتش ---- اتمنا انك ترجع وتكمل الموضوع بالتفصيل
> في رعايه الله


 والله يأخى زيكو انا كونت مشغول فى العمل وكان معنديش وقت لان اجلس على النت ثانيا معنديش جهاز فى المنزل والحمد والفضل لله جبت جهاز واشتركت فى النت وانا اسف على التاخير على المنتدى اللى انا بعشقة وبعشق كل عضو فية ( مهندسين العرب) *****
انا فعلا كنت عرضت موضوع الكروت التكييف لكى نكتسب الخبرات من بعض والله المستعان 
وعن قريب ان شاء الله احاول ارفق بعد الدوائر الخاصة ببعض الكروت التكييف فى القريب العاجل


----------



## سعد كاريير (19 أبريل 2009)

واحب اضيف الى الاخ الكريم / السيد صابر 
الى الكارتات مثل الكرتات الكاريير 
*وظيفة التشخيص الذاتى للاعطال*


*· **عندما يحدث عطل يتوقف عمل الجهاز؛فتضيء وتنطفىء لمة **unit on* *على شكل اِشارات عددها يدل على نوع العطل كما يلى*
*2- عطل فى ثرمستور الهواء الراجع للوحدة الداخلية*
*3-عطل فى ثرمستور كويل الوحدة الداخلية*
*4- عطل فى ثرمستور كويل الوحدة الخارجية*
*5عــــــطل فى الكمبريسور*
*6- عطل فى البلف العاكس*
*7- عطل فى ثرمستور هواء الوحدة الخارجية*
*8- عطل فى موتور الوحدة الداخلية*


----------



## 000403 (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم.....



قال الحسن البصري : 
« نظرت في السخاء فما وجدت له أصلا ولا فرعا إلا حسن الظن بالله عز وجل ، وأصل البخل وفرعه سوء الظن بالله عز وجل »


----------



## FOX-FOX (20 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على الشرح الموجز*​


----------



## سعد كاريير (20 أبريل 2009)

هذه بعد العطال والدوائر الفان كويل


----------



## سعد كاريير (20 أبريل 2009)

*دوائر واعطال*

المذيد ان شاء الله قريباً


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة ونرجو المذيد


----------



## محمود سويلم (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو وضع المسميات علي الرسم باللغه العربيه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود سويلم (8 يونيو 2009)

ممكن الاخ سعد كارير يوضح لنا هل هذه ىالخاصيه موجوده في كارتات الyouorkفقط ويوضح بالخطوات كيفية التعامل مع الجهاز واعطاله بالخطوات المرتبه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود سويلم (8 يونيو 2009)

*حبيبي في الله الاخ سعد كارير*

:56:حبيبي اللي مشفنيش من قبل السلام عليكم حبيبي سعد كارير ارجو ان تكون قد قرات ما كتبته اليك في المنتدي


----------



## مهندس/علي (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع وافادتنا افادك الله انا في موضوع كهرباء التكييف ابيض مع اني شغال في المجال بس تصميم وتركيب وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## نعمان بلعاوي (8 يونيو 2009)

اسلام عليكم الطمع بلاجاويد وبلعلاماء منكم نريد من سماحتكم ومن كرمكم رسومات ومخططات كهربائيه للمكييفات الحديثه اخوكم بلله وبلاسلام


----------



## نعمان بلعاوي (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين كل الشكر على هلمعلومات القيمه اسئل الله لكم المغفره والرحمه


----------



## desha elgn (9 يونيو 2009)

ممكن استفاد من خبرتك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (19 يونيو 2009)

والله ياجماعة الموضوع دة جامد وياريت في شرح تفصيلي بالصور لو امكن يكون افضل وانا عايز اعرف اية هي وظيفة الزينر في الكارتة ولية ممكن ان تعمل الكارتة بدونة


----------



## jamal_air (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم على الموضوع الذي نادرا ما تم التطرق اليه نظرا لصعوبته وحساسيته ,وأنا أجد صعوبة في هذا المجال 
لكن بفضل معلومات الاخوة المهندسين سوف يصبح سهلا.
لي طلب بسيط المرجو وضع صور بالشرح لمكونات الكرت وشرح الاساسيات منها 
وطرق عملها بالتنسيق مع المكونات الاخرى...

طلب أخر المرجو الكتابة بالعربية لنتمكن من الفهم والاستعاب جيدا ولتعم الفائدة...


----------



## شريف حسانين محمد (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرعلى كل اللى قدمته


----------



## شريف حسانين محمد (20 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرعلى كل اللى قدمته*​


----------



## سعد كاريير (11 مارس 2010)

*الكارتة*



عبدالله حلمى قال:


> _:14::69::80::32:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_
> _اليكم اعزائى الكرام احباب منتدى نلتقى المهندسين العرب المليى بالعلم والعلوم_
> _واليكم ذلك الموضوع لانى احس انى مينفعش ابخل بعلمى على احد وخاصه احباب منتدنا_
> 
> ...


----------



## سعد كاريير (12 مارس 2010)

محمود سويلم قال:


> :56:حبيبي اللي مشفنيش من قبل السلام عليكم حبيبي سعد كارير ارجو ان تكون قد قرات ما كتبته اليك في المنتدي


  السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخ الحميم وبقول حميم لانة فى منتدانا الحميم بتاسف لحضرتك اخ العزيز محمود لانشغالى بالعمل وعليك وعلى فكرة انا ما رايت اللى انت بتقولى علية ولو امكن من حضرك تكتبة تانى من فضلك وانا اسف على التأخير حبيب قلبى


----------



## سعد كاريير (12 مارس 2010)

*كيفية تغير الترانس فى البوردة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة على احلى اخوة فى منتدينا
الجميل(مهندسين العرب) لتكملة كلمنا على موضوع الترانس فورمار كما ذكرت عيب الترنس وكيفية علاجة من الفيوز
مثلا الترانس احترق تماما ما هوة الحل؟ طبعا بنسحب الكارتة للمختص فى الالكترونيات وتستنظر ليوم اخر لاصلاحها ويقوم بتغيرة بنفس الترنس بيكون فكة من بوردة اخر او يكون اشتراة من الشركة وبعض مهندسين الاليكترونيات.
بتنزل شارع نجيب الريحانى تشترى بوردات من كل نوع لصيانة اى بوردة تجيلة للاصلاح انت ممكن تعمل كدة وزيو
تماما لو عرفت ان الترنس محترق ومتعرفش تتصرف من اين 
الحصول علية او الفرصة غير متاحة لانك تحضر ترانس مثلة 
اولا :- ممكن تحصل على اى ترانس صغير يكون الدخل 220فولت والخرج 12 فولت من اى محل كهرباء او ممكن تنزل 
 باب اللوق هتلاقى بوفرة هذة الترنسات او اى سوق مبيعات
الكهرباء وسعرة بيكون حوالى 7 ؛8 جنية وتكون معاك عدد
منة فى حقيبتك لهذه الظروف.
اولاً:- يكون معك كاوية لحام قصدير+ قصدير+شفات القصدير
 ومادة الجرنديد(مادة لصق حديدية) بيبقى اثنين امبوبة 
 مع بعض هذه المادة بتنشف فى 4 دقائق.
ثانياً:- تقوم بفك الترنس من البوردة وتوضع الطرانس الجديد
 مكانة مع مرعاة وضع السلك الترانس الجديد فى اماكن
 الفولت 220 و 12 فولت.
ثالثاً:- توضع المادة اللاصقة على بعض (الابيض & الاسود)
 وتكون المادة البيضاء اكثر من المادة السوداء لضمان
 جفاف المادة بسرعة كبيرة على البوردة ويكون بكدة 
 ثبتنا الترانس على البوردة بكل سهولة ويُسر.
رابعاً:- تختبر البوردة بعد تركيب الترانس ويكون معك سلك
 مجهزعلى توصيلة سيريا بلمة 100 واط لان لو حصل
 دروب فى الكارتة لا تتأثر الكرتة من اضرار الكهرباء
 واحتراق الترانس مرة اخرة .
 توصيل وصلة السلك على الترملة البوردة( l) الحية
 line والسلكة التانية على الميتة .
 و بكدة البوردة تعمل ان شاء الله معاك

 الى اللقاء موعدنا القريب


 ســـعـــــــــــــ كاريير ـــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## المارد الجبار (15 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ميثاق الغارتي (29 مارس 2010)

الف شكر وتسلم على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## عبدالله حلمى (19 أبريل 2010)

> _ السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_
> 
> 
> انا والله فى غايه الاسف انى لم اكمل معكم هذا الموضوع الجميل الذى بداته ولكنى والله كنت فى سفر ولسه وااصل من ايام معدوده
> ...




​


انا والله فى غايه الاسف انى لم اكمل معكم هذا الموضوع الجميل الذى بداته ولكنى والله كنت فى سفر ولسه وااصل من ايام معدوده

ولكنــــــــــــــــى اكن بالشكر والتقدير والعرفااااااااااان لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع وجعلنا نستفاد من علمه فوالله للكل جزيل الشكر والعرفاااااااان ولمنتدنا الحبيب هذا الشكر واالعرفاااااااان

وايضا اشكر خاصه اخى الحبيب الذى قرات كل تعليقاته سيد كارير والسيد صابر واخى حمدى عاااادل وللكل جزيل الشكر
واحب ان انوه انى اخى :56::56::56::2:حمدى عااااادل :56::56::56::56:هذا مهندس ميكانيكا كان يعمل معى فى نفس المجااال وفى نفس الشركه فى نفس البلد 
فادعووووه لكى لا يبخل علينا بعلمه وله جزيل الشكر:16::16::16::16::16:
وارجوا من الجميع الا يقف بل يتقدم ويدلى بكل ما عنده من معارف وخبرات ومعلوما ت تفيد :16:الجميع 
فكلها والله فى ميززااااان حسناته ان شاء الله قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه) صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وان والله سأحاول جاهدا ان اعمل على تقديم كل ماهو مفيد للجميع ولمنتدانا الحبيب كى يكون افضل المنتديات 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
​


----------



## alake (19 أبريل 2010)

استفدنا والشكر موصل للجميييييييييييييع


----------



## خالدالسبع (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لمن اسهم فى معلومة خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## aboalasmr (22 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر لكم جميعا على هذاالمجهود الرائع ولكم كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## رامى رافت (9 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (9 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من العلم


----------



## mroan alaa (29 مايو 2011)

اشكرك واتمن لك دوام التفوق


----------



## fadi yazbek (22 يناير 2012)

الرجاء من الأصدقاء لدي مكيف جيبسون 2 طن قطعتين يعمل على البارد وعندما أقلبه الى الساخن فان الكامبرسور لا يعمل ، من يستطيع المساعدة واعطاء المعلومات فليساعدني وأكون له من الشاكرين .. أخوكم فادي.


----------



## ASHRAF100 (22 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fathi alzoiy (22 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طايو (22 يناير 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراكثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdelmaksoud (18 مايو 2012)

بسم الله ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ديناصور مصر (30 يونيو 2012)

بعد صراع مرير مع حوادث مهنة الأخطار 
رجعت ويشرفني اني على أرض الملتقى اقولكم الحمد لله
الله ينور


----------



## nofal (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## محمود الفل (30 يونيو 2012)

*ارجو ان اطراح سؤال على القائمين على المنتدى كونى مازلت مبتداء فى هذا المجال لقد صادفنى عطل وهو ان الجهاز يشتغل الفانة لمدة 5ثوانى وتفصل بور وعندما انزل مفتاح الكهربة وارفعهة مرة اخرى يحدث نفس الشى والكارتة جميع اطرفها تعطى كهرباء على مفك التست فهل المشكلة فى السنسور ام ماذ حيث قمت بفك الكنترول واعادة تركيبة وكذلك البور والعطل مازال موجود ارجو الرد على ولكم جزيل الشكر .*


----------



## القمر الذهبى (1 يوليو 2012)

​موضوع شيق للكلام فيه تسلم دماغك​


----------



## القمر الذهبى (1 يوليو 2012)

أخى *محمود الفل* 

العطل فى كباستور المروحة غيرة باخر جديد​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (3 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## mechanic power (4 أغسطس 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## eng.hussein1986 (12 يونيو 2013)

تكييف يونيون اير يعطى 6 فلاش


----------

